# ZT Club amp...comments please



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Anyone here own one or has tried one?...... Comments please.

Where do you get these amps in Canada? (preferably in Ontario)

I was in Stratford at the the Jazz Jam today (with GC member starjag) and I'm *fairly* sure that GC member "Merlin" was playing through one...hope he sees this thread. (Enjoyed the afternoon Merlin...many thanks to all the musicians for the great jazz...congrats on your playing!)

Thanks for any comments

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ironically, the ZT Lunchbox (smaller than the ZT Club) is available a few blocks from where I live....DUH..

http://www.sherwoodmusic.com/amps/zt_lunchbox










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

How did I not notice you guys there today? Please say hello when you're there again; I'm sometimes slow to connect names and faces. Thanks for coming!

Yes, that was a ZT Club I was playing. Moog Audio in Toronto also carries the ZT amps. I wasn't aware Sherwood had them; didn't see them the last time I was there.

I'm actually awaiting delivery of a second Lunchbox. Got it in a trade with a buddy in So. Cal. - basically so I could get a deal on the extension cab. I'll likely end up selling one of the Lunchboxes...unless it sounds so stunning running my RT-20 in stereo that I feel compelled to keep it.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

ZT Amplifiers "Lunchbox" - Comprehensive Evaluation - The Jazz Guitar Forum

here's a link to a bunch of jazz guitarists really putting the ZT lunchbox through the ringer with their collective reviews. 

as far as I go I've seriously considered buying one. getting an amp that's this small but is 120 watts RMS is a rather attractive proposition. I also find it an interesting coincidence that they seemingly start to get them when I don't live in the area anymore, but I'll give sherwood music credit. they have never stocked a "bix box store" selection of music gear and do a great job of getting the interesting things in their store. suppose it's a good thing I live as far as I do from them, this store is responsible for the majority of my GAS since I learned of their existence


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some nice looking amps there. Another oe I was unaware of.

ZT Amplifiers - The Loudest Little Amps in the World


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

theres a store here in Kingston that carries them


----------

